# wire frame spinning for sale



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

Xbsg 10,12,14,16,20,40,50,70


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

PM or text 1-850-760-8863


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

Xbsg wire frame spinning


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

Still available!


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

I started selling part of guide rods butt all


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/custombyjavier


----------

